
Start with Kindling - tortilla
http://evhead.com/2011/10/start-with-kindling.html
======
msg
This was a good article about starting fires, but it is very incomplete. I was
expecting a comparison of various kinds of kindling, like paper vs. twigs.
Instead it was a simple description of how kindling is used to start a fire.

It appears to be discussing the merits of transitioning to slow burning wood
but does not mention how to get the right distribution of hot coals, or how to
clean up the ashes.

What is it Evan, propane or charcoal?

All in all I think the author needs to learn more ways to make fire.

(As an extended metaphor, this article isn't.)

~~~
vampirechicken
Paper is tinder, not kindling.

------
gsiener
Waiting for the sequel: Finish with the relevant part of the metaphor.

------
vampirechicken
Start with tinder. Then add kindling.

